# Yellow peacock losing it's scales???



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

I've had this yellow peacock for about 2 weeks. Shortly after I got it I noticed a very small white spot on it's right side. I first thought that it was just an abnormality I hadn't noticed. But the area has grown and is now almost a half inch in diameter. It looks like the yellow scales have just fallen off and it's just white skin underneath. Please help? Is this a disease?
The fish was not getting picked on by anyone else in the tank.
I have since quarantined him in a 10 gallon by himself.



















Thanks.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Is the white area raised?

Is it cottony or fuzzy looking?

Any chance he could have wedged himself between the heater and the wall?

How is the fish behaving otherwise?

My first reaction would be to do daily water changes and treat with Melafix, unless it's cottony or fuzzy looking, in which case I would make that Pimafix.

Kim


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks Kim, I was hoping I would here from you on this.

The area does appear to have a slight raised part to it. Almost like a small ridge down the middle of it. Does not seem to be fuzzy or cotton like though. . It looks as though the yellow scales are missing and it's just white skin there. I can actually see a yellow scale hanging off this morning.

I guess he could have got caught between the heater and side. But I didn't notice it. I also didn't see him getting picked on at all. There is no real aggression in my tank. My red eureka is the boss and likes to chase others away from him. But never does any damage.

His fins are whole and not torn or tattered.
He is swimming well and I would describe his behaviour as "normal"... i.e. he's not hiding, floating, staying at the bottom, or doing anything else out of character. I don't see him flashing or rubbing at all. He is eating well and was still in the swarm competing for food when he was in the main tank.
He is now in a 10 gallon by himself.
Should I be treating with something?
Not sure if this is a disease ??? It almost just looks like an injury (maybe scraped against a rock too hard?) but my concern is how it has grown over the past few days. Has at least doubled in size in about 4 to 5 days.
Thanks.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I don't think it's a disease, so what I would do is keep him in the 10G tank, do daily water changes on it, and add some Melafix, just as preventative measure. You can add it following each water change.

Should it start to look fuzzy, you may need antibiotics...

I'm just thinking he got trapped against some rocks or something and damaged these scales, and it took them a bit to fall off.

Kim


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks Kim.
I bought some Melafix and some Pimafix to have on hand in the event I need it.
I have never used either before.
The Melafix instructions say to add 5mL daily for 7 days, then do a 25% w/c after day 7.
But I should do a water change every day?
Should I still treat for the 7 day duration? Any idea how long until I can expect some scales growing back?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would do daily water changes. IMO, for things like this, perfect clean water helps more than anything. You can still add the Melafix daily, just right after the water change. Keep it up until you see some regeneration and "healing" in the area.

If it gets worse or starts to look cottony, you might need some erythromycin, but I really think it's just gotten larger because of damaged scales coming off.

Not sure how long it will take, but the water changes will speed things up for you.

Kim


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

I'll do that then.
Thanks for your help Kim!


----------

